# Gotcha Day



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Gotcha Day to you and your precious beautiful Jewel.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a wonderful story of hope and recovery. So good of you to uplift us with it!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

I love stories like yours!. Lucky humans, lucky dog, perfect.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

What a wonderful story and I love the photos!


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

What a life she has lived! So very glad she found her forever home with you. Fantastic, real life pictures. They tell the story of true love.❤


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I love this story!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day to the beautiful Princess Jewel!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone. We are lucky to have such a wonderful girl---who will be 11 on June 28. Our last 4 dogs were all considered seniors--one Pyrenees was 7, another 7 1/2, and Princess Jewel 4 months shy of 10, and golden retriever Sophie at 11 yrs 5 weeks when we adopted her. Seniors need love. We don't have them near long enough, but we can make their golden years good, happy ones.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

What a gorgeous dog, living her best life! Lovely


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Precious girl and such lovely photos!.


----------

